# Is GC really the place to get your message out and to make a difference in the world ?



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

or

Just a place to argue with people you don't really like ?


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

I think it's some. Folks safe place


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I thought it was a place to socialize and maybe learn a few things.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

It's a place to talk about pans and have people post pictures of the Fox and the Hound suggestively...


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm not a fan of arguing.
I don't have a message or agenda for others.
I agree with mreynolds, I'm here to socialize and learn a few things.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

I've learned a thing or two... not quite what I expected


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

If your perspective in life is to argue, then that’s what it will be, for you. If you wish to educate, then you will do so. It is what you make it.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm here to expand my horizons ...I enjoy conversing with others, and learning about their lives etc. Although I'll participate in a discussion where others may not share the same opinions as I do.. I'd rather not argue. If there is one thing that I've learned in my life it is that no matter how much we may differ ...we'll always share some common ground.I do prefer the times when we can put away our differences and focus on the common ground that we share.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

tiffanysgallery said:


> I've learned a thing or two... not quite what I expected


In the words of the immortal Gomer Pyle:
"Surprise, Surprise, Surprise!!!!"


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

It's a fine line between arguing and debating. I know I've done both. I enjoy many of the forums even though I do not comment on them. I have learned a lot and have on different forums shared my experiences or area's of expertise. I see this as a rather closed world. we don't reach out to the public on this site, but as members we do it regularly in our daily lives.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

We've had folks on a few other forums that I mod who would post each and every morning about topics that had little to nothing to do with the forum. One is a contractor forum where it appeared a few guys would start out promoting ie their FB page and then some products they were marketing. Then it started creeping into social issues that had nothing to do with contract work. We tried explaining that if you want to discuss politics there are sites for that and kept pulling the threads. We are able to leave the titles up yet mark them deleted. We purposely did not want, even in a general chat format, politics and social issues diluting the current content, but more importantly, to create the polarization between members who otherwise shared a common interest.
The same members who were long time posters began to get edgy and misinterpret posts. We got more "reports".
It wasn't increasing traffic for us and it wouldn't have mattered anyway.
A friend of my wife has a large home with a lot of extended family. During the summer reunion and again at the holidays, it is made known that at her home she welcomes loud, boisterous and gregarious people; if they wish to discuss sensitive issues, the family room or the the patio or the boat house are open for them. Those are the dark rooms.
I understand the mods frustration, mods who volunteer their time, at feeling like they have to police a site rather than monitor it.
I can see the members who join to learn and the most recent topics are polluted with in your face issues they just left on the tv.
Telling them to just ignore or block isn't an inviting gesture when the subject matter is better suited 
on sites that _promote debate over discussion_.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

oneraddad said:


> or
> 
> Just a place to argue with people you don't really like ?


I like everybody.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

There is a fine line between educating and arguing, to me anyway. A differing opinion can be educating if your mind isn't closed to it. A debate can result if someone takes offense to an expressed opinion, a discussion can result if someone asks questions regarding a statemented opinion.

It doesn't have to be difficult...


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Honestly it’s what it’s called “chat” light mild discussion without a lot of passion. 
Sometimes I forget that.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

If your truly looking for answers or opinions, why start off posting a thread and link saying how despicable it is and lacing it full off your thoughts and not be open to any other opinions?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> Honestly it’s what it’s called “chat” light mild discussion without a lot of passion.
> Sometimes I forget that.



No not honestly, discuss like you usually do


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Growing up in my family we took debate to an art form and a friendly competition. It was sport for us around the dinner table. My dad was the king of debate and I am sure often took the unpopular side just to get us to think and debate him. We still do it. No one ever changes their minds and there are times when you want to knock a brother upside the head but we all still get along great and never hold a grudge. I have no problem debating folks, just keep it respectful and fun.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Problem is that too many people are dug in and won’t change their minds even if new information arises that should change their mind. Or they let their political party, church, etc do their thinking for them. 
Stubbornness is not a positive trait. It’s stupidity and intractability.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Lisa in WA said:


> Problem is that too many people are dug in and won’t change their minds even if new information arises that should change their mind. Or they let their political party, church, etc do their thinking for them.
> Stubbornness is not a positive trait. It’s stupidity and intractability.


But two people can receive exactly the same piece of information and come to diametrically opposite conclusions. I (personally) don't find this a problem, per se. I might find it perplexing if they reach a different conclusion than I, but I do not view it as a character defect. I think the problem with online 'debate' is that there are some who have lost (or never learned) the art of listening. Really listening. With a view to learning how and why the other person came to the conclusion they did. 

Debate should be a fine and honorable pastime which hones the mind and increases empathy. Most forum disagreements are best described as brawls, with little to be learned from either side.

I do agree with you on the political and religious rigor. I find it particularly distasteful when such arguments deteriorate into insulting name-calling. That is no better than childish school yard behaviour.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Is ny internet forum a place to post and make changes in the world?

I would say highly unlikely. Unless it creates a butterfly affect.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Lisa in WA said:


> Problem is that too many people are dug in and won’t change their minds even if new information arises that should change their mind. Or they let their political party, church, etc do their thinking for them.
> Stubbornness is not a positive trait. It’s stupidity and intractability.


You got that right!!
I have a niece who still thinks Hillary would have been a good president.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Cornhusker said:


> You got that right!!
> I have a niece who still thinks Hillary would have been a good president.


Thats pretty dug in alright.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> You got that right!!
> I have a niece who still thinks Hillary would have been a good president.


I know you havent been around much lately but there is a rule now that political repartee belongs in the Dark Room. My post wasn’t at all political. No need to bring that into it.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Lisa in WA said:


> I know you havent been around much lately but there is a rule now that political repartee belongs in the Dark Room. My post wasn’t at all political. No need to bring that into it.


You said "political party", so I assumed you were talking about people dug in politically too.
Sorry to break the rules


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> You said "political party", so I assumed you were talking about people dug in politically too.
> Sorry to break the rules


They like to dance along the edge of the rules and then blame others for crossing the line. There are a number of them playing this game in GC. And they call the Dark Room the ********* now. Which the mods apparently don't consider name calling. Nor is it insulting to those members that participate there I guess. Welcome to their SAFE PLACE as protected by the mods!


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Well I guess the have decided ********* cannot be typed any more. I'm glad to see that!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

nchobbyfarm said:


> They like to dance along the edge of the rules and then blame others for crossing the line. There are a number of them playing this game in GC. And they call the Dark Room the ********* now. Which the mods apparently don't consider name calling. Nor is it insulting to those members that participate there I guess. Welcome to their SAFE PLACE as protected by the mods!


Are you including me in this? If so, please show me where I’ve said this.
I’m for keeping GC non-political and keeping hot button topics in the Dark Room. Which I deliberately opted out of.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> Which I deliberately opted out of.


Now we can talk about you behind your back


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Now we can talk about you behind your back


We can call it the junior high lunch room then.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Lisa in WA said:


> Which I deliberately opted out of.


Right, because you never post anything controversial now.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I think GC is a good place to sit back, relax and share with others about all sorts of other topics not necessarily related to homesteading. I've been hanging out here for years now and have learned a lot. I've learned about a variety of things from a variety of people with a lot of very different back grounds. I have bettered myself (I think) in quite a few ways because of it. I like to think that maybe I've helped some one else along the way. I've gotten to know a bunch of mighty fine folks here in GC, a few of which I've also met outside the cyber world. I can honestly say their isn't a single one of y'all that wouldn't be more than welcome in our home, share a meal, break out the jug, spend the evenin visiting round our fire. Who knows, might even dust off the fiddles, guitars, banjos and such and have us a hoedown ifn things went that direction.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lisa in WA said:


> Problem is that too many people are dug in and won’t change their minds even if new information arises that should change their mind. Or they let their political party, church, etc do their thinking for them.
> Stubbornness is not a positive trait. It’s stupidity and intractability.


I think that posters may be more that way than lurkers. 
Once you put your name on a opinion you may be more inclined to defend than learn. 
While debating you may be thinking of presenting your view it may not be till later that you go back and rethink the info presented and the weights of the argument points. 
Once you do put your name on a view people are not kind if you change your view. 
I’ve also noticed if you are undecided and throw out points from both sides or especially if you ask questions that seem to support both sides people get quite mean. 
Thus it seems to me lurkers may be more inclined to learn and change.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

My entire political and religious outlook has been changed since posting on Homesteading Today. Ten years ago, I was a semi christian conservative republican and posted as such... And look how far I've come!! Ain't it great?


----------



## Farmerjack41 (Jun 6, 2017)

Kinda like real life, have people who only speak when there is something important to say and can add to the conversation, and then people who keep yapping to show their ignorance.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Farmerjack41 said:


> Kinda like real life, have people who only speak when there is something important to say and can add to the conversation, and then people who keep yapping to show their ignorance.


Who gets to decided which is which? There's the rub...


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> Who gets to decided which is which? There's the rub...


That post was a dig. A rude one.

There are many HT members who post quite a bit. This is our community and we share. We know each others positions on things and still like to discuss, debate and argue. Nothing wrong with that. Ignorant on a subject is something you can change. Putting down people because they discuss more than you is not nice at all.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Well, what did everybody learn yesterday ?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

oneraddad said:


> Well, what did everybody learn yesterday ?


I learned about the scatter pattern of shot guns and that they can't really kill the same number of people as an AR-15 in the same period of time. It was enlightening.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

"We know each others positions on things and still like to discuss, debate and agitate"

I fixed it for you


*agitate*
verb ag·i·tate \ ˈa-jə-ˌtāt \
*Definition of agitate*
agitated; agitating
transitive verb
1: to excite and often trouble the mind or feelings of : disturb

My presence did not appear to agitate or irritate him as before, and he accepted my services quietly …
 —Charlotte Brontë
: to discuss excitedly and earnestly
b : to stir up public discussion of

… trying to agitate the old question of the embezzlement of the remains of the Confederate Treasury.
 —Robert Penn Warren
: to give motion to
b : to move with an irregular, rapid, or violent action 

The storm _agitated_ the sea.
intransitive verb
:


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

oneraddad said:


> "We know each others positions on things and still like to discuss, debate and agitate"
> 
> I fixed it for you
> 
> ...



You fixed it for yourself. Agitating is in your wheelhouse.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I learned that some people think it's acceptable to bully kids that have been through a very recent, very traumatic event.

ETA: I also learned that I can no longer, and shouldn't even try, to move Mr. Pixie's weights... and that's the reason why I have a hot Bed Buddy on my low back this morning.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Where did you learn that ?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I learned that some people think it's acceptable to use kids that have been through a very recent, very traumatic event.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> I learned that some people think it's acceptable to use kids that have been through a very recent, very traumatic event.


That is true. I have learned that many kids can think for themselves and don't get used.


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

I learned we all think for ourselves, some of us louder then others. Some topics are very important to some of us. That is why there is heated discussions. I have not been on here for years but enjoy it and learn from it. Remember opinions are like butts everyone has one.


----------



## hardrock (Jun 8, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> My entire political and religious outlook has been changed since posting on Homesteading Today. Ten years ago, I was a semi christian conservative republican and posted as such... And look how far I've come!! Ain't it great?


I agree! It's great, amazing!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

oneraddad said:


> Well, what did everybody learn yesterday ?


I learned that it does little good to spend a whole month preparing for an upcoming drug test... I was all set, ready and waiting, knowing I was going to pass.... Then it was postponed for another thirty days! Grrrrrr


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

happy hermits said:


> I learned we all think for ourselves, some of us louder then others. Some topics are very important to some of us. That is why there is heated discussions. I have not been on here for years but enjoy it and learn from it. *Remember opinions are like butts everyone has one*.


yep, and some of them are nice, others not so much. Oddly enough the nicest ones are sometimes the naughty ones!


----------



## wendlingfarms (Apr 24, 2017)

There was a older gentleman in his 80’s back in the 80’s who told me to remember 2 thing’s. Keep one thing in mind he never owned a phone (landline or cell) or a computer.

1) You don’t have to know what you are talking about, you just need to sound like you do...

2) God gave you 2 ears and 1 mouth for a reason.

Just thought I would share.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

wendlingfarms said:


> There was a older gentleman in his 80’s back in the 80’s who told me to remember 2 thing’s. Keep one thing in mind he never owned a phone (landline or cell) or a computer.
> 
> 1) You don’t have to know what you are talking about, you just need to sound like you do...
> 
> ...


No, we have two ears and one mouth because of the evolutionary pathways that caused deuterostomes to develop. *facepalm*


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> My entire political and religious outlook has been changed since posting on Homesteading Today. Ten years ago, I was a semi christian conservative republican and posted as such... And look how far I've come!! Ain't it great?


Nothing religious, political or controversial about that statement. Nothing, nada.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> Nothing religious, political or controversial about that statement. Nothing, nada.


It was a statement in response to one that indicated that no one is ever changed by what is dicussed here, and in which you were not required to respond.

My post was not personal, insulting, or particularly snarky. Was yours?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> It was a statement in response to one that indicated that no one is ever changed by what is dicussed here, and in which you were not required to respond.
> 
> My post was not personal, insulting, or particularly snarky. Was yours?


I was simply amazed that you were able to break every rule with one post. Not snark, just an obvious fact.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> I was simply amazed that you were able to break every rule with one post. Not snark, just an obvious fact.


Nope, just your opinion. 

Why respond if you thought it broke all the rules? By quoting it, and with your response taking it to a personal and snarky level haven't you done the same or worse?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm gonna be so upset if my thread gets moved


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Nope, just your opinion.
> 
> Why respond if you thought it broke all the rules? By quoting it, and with your response taking it to a personal and snarky level haven't you done the same or worse?


You keep saying snark.. Don't hide from my words or run from your comment by using some useful term.

To put a finer point on it, you did great insult. You implied that a person, you specifically, and everyone in general, becomes better, improved, by turning one's back on Christian values.

You can say anything you want to belittle my comment.  Label it snark, label it opinion, but own your meaning as you stated it.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

oneraddad said:


> I'm gonna be so upset if my thread gets moved


Sorry but I believe that HDrider will get it moved. He seems to have taken Pixies post as an insult on those that are Christian or Conservative.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

painterswife said:


> Sorry but I believe that HDrider will get it moved. He seems to have taken Pixies post as an insult on those that are Christian or Conservative.


Yup, even tho he had to squint and do a series of rapid eye movements to read it that way. Regardless, I'm done with the discussion.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I might not get any sleep tonight


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

HDRider said:


> You keep saying snark.. Don't hide from my words or run from your comment by using some useful term.
> 
> To put a finer point on it, you did great insult. You implied that a person, you specifically, and everyone in general, becomes better, improved, by turning one's back on Christian values.
> 
> You can say anything you want to belittle my comment. Label it snark, label it opinion, but own your meaning as you stated it.


She said nothing of ch ristuan values, Christian religion maybe, values no


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

coolrunnin said:


> She said nothing of ch ristuan values, Christian religion maybe, values no


I guess I view the terms interchangeable.

I don't see how either word changes the meaning.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

HDRider said:


> I guess I view the terms interchangeable.
> 
> I don't see how either word changes the meaning.


I think you owe her an apology. You have read in an insult to her post. I see none there.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

HDRider said:


> I guess I view the terms interchangeable.
> 
> I don't see how either word changes the meaning.


It's been my experience organized religion has very little to do with values.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I think most of the people here actually just want a room together. That's honestly what it seems like.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

painterswife said:


> I learned about the scatter pattern of shot guns and that they can't really kill the same number of people as an AR-15 in the same period of time. It was enlightening.


You have a valid point using some types of ammo at longer ranges. But completely wrong on slugs. Buckshot at medium or closer range, and close range birdshot. Not trying to start a argument. You have made a effort it seems that many would not to learn about the subject. Impressed I am


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Redlands Okie said:


> You have a valid point using some types of ammo at longer ranges. But completely wrong on slugs. Buckshot at medium or closer range, and close range birdshot. Not trying to start a argument. You have made a effort it seems that many would not to learn about the subject. Impressed I am


Please take this to another thread. I did not post what I learned to start a discussion about in this thread.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Sounds reasonable enough


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

Debate here is fine .as long as you are a democrat .


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Redlands Okie said:


> Sounds reasonable enough



It's my thread and threads drift, so if you wanna discuss shotgun spread patterns its OK if it's important to you.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> painterswife said: ↑
> *I learned about* the scatter pattern of shot guns and that they can't really kill the same number of people as an AR-15 in the same period of time. It was enlightening.


Yes, they really can, and you haven't "learned" about them if your learning is limited to what you read on the internet.

A bolt action could kill as many or more as the Parkland shooter by simply taking the time to aim.

Too many continue to think the gun is the problem.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

I think I have said enough on the shotgun spread issue. Was tying to keep it brief with just a bit of detail. Sort of like a link but done poorly it seems. I noticed someone made an effort to learn something new and just wanted to point out a direction to learn a bit more if it was of interest. 
Message is out and no idea if it will make a difference in the world


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Bolt gun in action:






Shotgun:






My vote goes to the shotty or the fella on the bolt gun!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Heritagefarm said:


> No, we have two ears and one mouth because of the evolutionary pathways that caused deuterostomes to develop. *facepalm*


Evolutionarily speaking the lesson still is valid.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

oneraddad said:


> It's my thread and threads drift, so if you wanna discuss shotgun spread patterns its OK if it's important to you.


Speaking of thread drift, it is actually Carbon Media's thread.....but, it is a nice thread........and the title makes me feel warm and fuzzy.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

oneraddad said:


> It's my thread and threads drift, so if you wanna discuss shotgun spread patterns its OK if it's important to you.


I have just acquired a semi rare 45 shot gun. It was the precursor to the 410 I have read. BFF or someone else would know more about it I am sure. Maybe I can learn something today since I totally missed out on yesterdays lesson?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Good idea, my first gun was a single shot 410, I loved that gun


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

oneraddad said:


> Good idea, my first gun was a single shot 410, I loved that gun


Mine was a .22 bolt. Was 12 when I got it. Shortly thereafter I killed a Mockingbird. My father made me cook it and eat it because if you shoot it you have to eat it. No trophies. Ever. Its just the way he was and now I am too. But hey, Mockingbird does taste like chicken.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

mreynolds said:


> Mine was a .22 bolt. Was 12 when I got it. Shortly thereafter I killed a Mockingbird. My father made me cook it and eat it because if you shoot it you have to eat it. No trophies. Ever. Its just the way he was and now I am too. But hey, Mockingbird does taste like chicken.


Rattlesnake for me!


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> Rattlesnake for me!


LOL, at least rattlesnake isn't the state bird.


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

My first gun was a 22 also. I had to eat chipmunks because I shot them. They did not taste bad . They were a pain in the butt to clean though. Kind of taste like chicken.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

happy hermits said:


> My first gun was a 22 also. I had to eat chipmunks because I shot them. They did not taste bad . They were a pain in the butt to clean though. Kind of taste like chicken.


I'm just glad I didnt shoot a skunk.


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

me too. sure was a good lesson though, only made that mistake once.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

mreynolds said:


> I'm just glad I didnt shoot a skunk.


That would have had a wonderful aroma!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Well my dad and grandpa are dead so they can't make me eat any of the 10 skunks I caught this year


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> My vote goes to the shotty or the fella on the bolt gun!


There's a promo video somewhere of a Benelli firing six rounds and the last is fired while the first casing is still in the air. It's just a typical M1S90 hunting model.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

mreynolds said:


> Evolutionarily speaking the lesson still is valid.


Only if cliched, banal sub-intellectual platitudes are your idea of lesson material.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

mreynolds said:


> Mine was a .22 bolt. Was 12 when I got it. Shortly thereafter I killed a Mockingbird. My father made me cook it and eat it because if you shoot it you have to eat it. No trophies. Ever. Its just the way he was and now I am too. But hey, Mockingbird does taste like chicken.


Mine was a .22 as well and I'm happy we come from different families because gopher stew is just wrong.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

wr said:


> gopher stew is just wrong.


That's right.
Everyone knows gophers should be fried.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Heritagefarm said: ↑
> No, we have two ears and one mouth because of the evolutionary pathways that caused deuterostomes to develop. *facepalm*


I think it's because all those with the two mouths talked all the one eared people to death.
They themselves died out because they wouldn't shut up long enough to reproduce.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Heritagefarm said:


> Only if cliched, banal sub-intellectual platitudes are your idea of lesson material.


So you think evolution was wrong to give us two ears and one mouth?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

mreynolds said:


> So you think evolution was wrong to give us two ears and one mouth?


Evolution is never wrong.... for long.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> There's a promo video somewhere of a Benelli firing six rounds and the last is fired while the first casing is still in the air. It's just a typical M1S90 hunting model.


I've got a Saiga 12 and a 15 round drum and my best is 10 in the air, but I think with some practice I can do better.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

mreynolds said:


> So you think evolution was wrong to give us two ears and one mouth?


No.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Ears are God's way of saying "use headphones"


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> There's a promo video somewhere of a Benelli firing six rounds and the last is fired while the first casing is still in the air. It's just a typical M1S90 hunting model.


I have 2 SBE IIs and love them. One is set up for regular waterfowl and the other for snow geese during the conservation order, long extended mag and some other work done to both. Never really tried seeing how fast I can go with it but I know they are fast.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

oneraddad said:


> Well my dad and grandpa are dead so they can't make me eat any of the 10 skunks I caught this year


What are skunk pelts going for these days? I know there was a time when the wide stripped ones were pretty high.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

There are a whole lot of albino skunks here. It was weird to see the first one, even weirder to see the next few. 

They're not pure white, but sort of a real pale dirty yellow.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

keenataz said:


> Sandy Hook was locked.
> 
> From Wikipedia
> 
> Lanza shot his way through a glass panel next to the locked front entrance doors of the school.


That teaches us it's stupid to have glass entryways if you want security.



Texaspredatorhu said:


> I have 2 SBE IIs and love them. One is set up for regular waterfowl and the other for snow geese during the conservation order, long extended mag and some other work done to both. Never really tried seeing how fast I can go with it but I know they are fast.


It was a Benelli promo video where a factory rep threw 6 clay pigeons in the air all at once by hand and broke them all before any of the fired hulls hit the ground. I don't know if it was ever available to the public since I saw it when I was working at the gun shop and we were Benelli/HK dealers


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That teaches us it's stupid to have glass entryways if you want security.
> 
> 
> It was a Benelli promo video where a factory rep threw 6 clay pigeons in the air all at once by hand and broke them all before any of the fired hulls hit the ground. I don't know if it was ever available to the public since I saw it when I was working at the gun shop and we were Benelli/HK dealers


I think it was Tom Knapp who hit 11 hand tossed clays with a Benelli wasn’t it? I can’t remember the guys name but someone with the Winchester sx3 beat him finally.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> I think it was Tom Knapp who hit 11 hand tossed clays with a Benelli wasn’t it?


That name does sound familiar.
I saw it back in the 90's so I may have the exact numbers wrong, or there may have been several videos.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That name does sound familiar.
> I saw it back in the 90's so I may have the exact numbers wrong, or there may have been several videos.


I don’t think his record stands anymore either.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

mmoetc said:


> Evolution is never wrong.... for long.


 Lol from what I’ve seen evolution is always wrong. 
Can you show a documented case ?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> Lol from what I’ve seen evolution is always wrong.
> 
> Can you show a documented case ?


Of what?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> Lol from what I’ve seen evolution is always wrong.
> Can you show a documented case ?


Well you do have a point. If evolution was always right we would never change anymore.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Lots of things around us, including this week, that point more imo to de evolution.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

mreynolds said:


> Well you do have a point. If evolution was always right we would never change anymore.


But that doesn’t mean that what came before was wrong. If you see it as a process that really has no end all steps are correct steps as long as they lead to the next. The wrong steps don’t succeed and die out.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

mmoetc said:


> But that doesn’t mean that what came before was wrong. If you see it as a process that really has no end all steps are correct steps as long as they lead to the next. The wrong steps don’t succeed and die out.


Ah yes, like building something good. I can relate to that. 

When do we get good?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

mreynolds said:


> Ah yes, like building something good. I can relate to that.
> 
> When do we get good?


Some are more evolved than others.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

mreynolds said:


> Ah yes, like building something good. I can relate to that.
> 
> When do we get good?


I dunno about you, but I'm already good!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> If evolution was always right we would never change anymore.


Possums haven't changed since the dinosaurs were chowing down on them.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> When do we get good?


I already did.
What are you waiting for?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Possums haven't changed since the dinosaurs were chowing down on them.


They must already be good then.


----------

